# really need a chat!!!!!



## whitty woo (Mar 25, 2008)

hi,my name is jo,me and my hubby joe are currently waiting for our first appointment at the repoductive centre in bristol.we have been trying for about 3 years.just feeling like we have miles to go still and with slow response with our blood tests getting to bristol has added to the stress.why are peoples admin crap!!! feel like im waiting for willy wonkers golden ticket.go for weeks feeling ok then resort to sobbing in the bath with red wine!!!!!!!


----------



## PMA (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Jo

Just to say welcome, and good luck.  It is an emotional rollercoaster but you have come to the right place for support


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Jo and welcome  

You've found a really good support network with Fertility Friends, I've made some lovely friends and they're all very nice and helpful.

I know what you mean about admin being slow, all we can think about is our treatment and it seems like everyone else drags their feet doesn't it.  Hopefully you should get your appt date through shortly then you can start planning what treatment you need and begin moving forward.

Good luck x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Jo,

Didn't want you to feel alone .... it's such a tough time isn't it ... and you often feel really alone ... but everyone at FF has been through it and they are all here to support you.

So, welcome to the world of FF ... they have kept me sane over the last month, and I hope you will find lots of support and encouragement too.

I wish you all the very best for your tests and any resulting treatment.  X


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Wittywoo

Just wanted to say welcome and that you are not alone as the feelings you are having are normal, we have all been here!

Hope things start to happen for you soon and remember there are so many of us on here who understand and can let you know you are not going  

Take care LOL Spangle xxx


----------



## whitty woo (Mar 25, 2008)

thankyou so much for the quick responce!!!!! u have saved me from loosing the plot and not becoming a raging alcoholic! xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to FF 

you have come to the right place for support and understanding 

please take a look around the boards 

x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Jo, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

 I swear the hardest part of this whole rollercoaster is the waiting....and the waiting and waiting and yet more waiting... 
I've had that frustrating experience with blood tests taking ages and going missing and having to get them all done again. It's not what you need.

Why don't you head on over to the Bristol boards and dive right in and start chatting with the other ladies there:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=229.0

Here's a couple more useful links for you to check out:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

Wishing you lots of luck. Hope you don't have to wait too much longer for your appointment. 

C~x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello Jo & Joe!

Just wanted to welcome you to FF    

Love Jo!  

xxx


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Jo and welcome to FF.  You really have found a great site of girls and boys who will share in your highs and lows.  We're all going through the same so can truely understand how you feel.  Especially when it somes to drinking red wiine!!!   

Good luck and i hope 2008 is a good year for you,

Love bethan xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Jo

Welcome to FF, you'll find a whole load of support here... we've all been through or are going through the same emotions that you are and will do in the coming months...

Good luck with your first appointment and don't be afraid to chase your hospital for information sometimes its the only way to get things moving..

Bev xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Jo

I'm new to this site too...and am going through the same situation.

Wishing you loads of luck.

Gemz xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Jo,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site.  Sorry to hear of your troubles, you will get lots of support here.  Good luck.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Tandi (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Jo, 
Personally, I've taken to tears and G+T in the bath   Welcome to a select but crazy bunch of women. I've not been here long, but I know you've come somewhere where it's okay to   and be   and lots more. 
Have a hug  
Tandi x


----------



## bow99 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi there I'm new too and i know the feeling, We have our first appointment in 2 weeks and it seems like ages since we started on this road. 

Anyway big hug and welcome


----------



## josie B (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Jo

I've recently joined this site, and you get so much invaluable advice.


I too attended BCRM ( I live in Bristol, but origionally from Somerset), and found the process quite speedy, and efficient. But had major admin problems at my Doctors surgery, which truly infuriated me!

I'm still only at the beginning of my journey as we have now decided to go abroad for treatment, but if you have any questions about BCRM, then please do ask!

Good luck with it all!

Josie x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Jo
Im new to the site too and have found it really helpfull when I've felt at rock bottom and so emotionally fraught this site has helped me to realise that im not alone or the only one going through this.  I wish you al the luck and patience in the world, I have found it good thing to cry, i usually do mine in the shower!!!!! 
amyclare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi jo and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of support and advice.

I wanted to wish you loads of luck with your appointment.

Kate xx​


----------



## whitty woo (Mar 25, 2008)

just wanted to thanku again for so much response!!!    after being a pest and luckily my blood tests faxing through to bristol just as i was on the phone to them!! i was given an appointment there and then for this Thursday!!! there is a god. me and hubby sitting down tonight to write our long list of questions to ask. keep u posted xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Great news Whittwoo - Sometimes you just have to be a bit of a pest.  Don't worry .. you need to feel like you are in control.  Good luck with your appointment on Thursday.


----------

